# older male cat mothering kitten



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

My male cat (the only male) Sonny has started "mothering"one of my two kittens, who is female. He licks her and cleans her and generally tends to her as if he is her mother! She is kinda of a runt, adopted from the shelter, as was Sonny, the same shelter but not the same cage. Is this normal for a male? I have two kittens and he only mothers one of them. They are both desexed. (by the shelter)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

"Normal" for a male would be to have nothing to do with kittens. But in domesticity, different behaviors emerge. I don't know why he mothers one and not the other, but I think it's kind of sweet, don't you? :wink:


----------



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks Tim and yes, it is very sweet. Its also something I have never seen before! However, Sonny has shown to be a very affectionate cat with us, and it is neat to watch him mother the kitten. 
thanks for the reply!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

That's so sweet! 

I've had many male cats that have been more "affectionate" than others. That is a great thing.  Mikko was was feral for most of his life and has only recently become domesticated. He *loves* to cleanse Charlie and care for him.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

My big bad black Jade had adopted my three little black kittens.

He cleanses them, plays hide and seek with them, leds them to their food, and displines them when they chew on electrical cords or foam.

He is a really sweet step-daddy!!!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

My big male Snow absolutely adores kittens. I've never seen a mama cat take better care than he does. The Snow he was named after also loved babies. They are both mixed Siamese and I understand in talking with others that Siamese males have this tendency. I'd like to hear from others if they find this the case. If you e-mail me I'll send you a beautiful photo of Snow and our latest rescue "Freckles." [email protected]


----------

